# Turning a horse with navicular into a broodmare?



## sarbare (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a 20 year old QH mare--registered and retired from barrel racing. She had a great career and made an awesome barrel horse, but her navicular has progressed. We bred her in 2008 and she did really well throughout the pregnancy and we are currently training her 3 year old colt.

Long story short-- people are telling me I should use her as broodmare...what are other people's thoughts and experiences? She is on a daily dose of MSM just to take away some of her discomfort while being a pasture pet. I feel like putting that extra weight on her could be really bad, but overall her body condition is pretty good. She is such a great horse with bloodlines like Many Moons and Three Bars. I don't really follow bloodlines but I know bloodlines mean a lot to some people.

Thoughts?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If she is in pain just being a pasture pet...I wouldnt even think of breeding her. Especially at 20 years old, i just dont think its worth the discomfort that she'd be in.

But, you should be consulting your vet about this. The only person that can decide to breed her or not is you. Prepare yourself for some strong opinions against breeding her on this board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarbare (Aug 9, 2012)

oh well I do not disagree with anything you are saying--and I know I need to ask my vet. Thank you for your warning! I really don't feel like dealing with people griping and making strong comments against this, is there a way to delete my post?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no way to delete the post.

Just be informed, talk with your vet, look it up online and read stories from others and do what is best for the horse. I can only imagine how i would feel, 8 months pregnant and walking on broken glass. Think of how she'd feel? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are 2 main reasons why I would suggest you not breed her. Like you said, she is already in discomfort just being a pasture puff. All the added extra weight from carrying a foal could make her worse and essentially shorten her life.

Another thing to consider, Navicular is often caused (at least in part) by some conformational defect. It's most often seen in horses with small feet and upright pasterns. So in that sense, it is entirely possible that Navicular may be hereditary. I wouldn't want to risk creating another horse that will have the issue too. If you don't know what exactly was the root cause of the navicular in the mare (injury, long term improper hoof care, etc) then I wouldn't want to breed her.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't. After reading exactly what it is, you're best off leaving her alone. If you must breed do it with embryo transfer otherwise, the pain will just increase.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> There are 2 main reasons why I would suggest you not breed her. Like you said, she is already in discomfort just being a pasture puff. All the added extra weight from carrying a foal could make her worse and essentially shorten her life.
> 
> Another thing to consider, Navicular is often caused (at least in part) by some conformational defect. It's most often seen in horses with small feet and upright pasterns. So in that sense, it is entirely possible that Navicular may be hereditary. I wouldn't want to risk creating another horse that will have the issue too. If you don't know what exactly was the root cause of the navicular in the mare (injury, long term improper hoof care, etc) then I wouldn't want to breed her.


Agree - the study done in Holland a few years ago estimated up to 85% of navicular has conformational origins. That's a pretty compelling reason not to breed a mare with navicular...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't for all the previous reasons mentioned and because I feel, at 20 years old, she's carried around enough baggage and deserves a peaceful retirement. ESPECIALLY if she requires daily MSM to just be comfortable.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have no problem with an older mare carrying a foal.
As for the navicular issue if she has to be medicated just to stay comfortable I would not do it. The wieght of the foal is really not that much and would probably not increase her discomfort.
However keeping up with a young foal might cause the mare more stress and pain.
I would also be very hesitant to breed any mare that had hoof or leg problems that she could pass on. Navicular would definitely eliminate her from my broodmare band. Shalom


----------

